# Anton Bruckner's 8th symphony



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

Re-listening to Bruckner's 8th symphony this morning (Skrowaczewski and SRSO orchestra), awestruck by the power of its themes, by the towering structure of its form and by the thrill of its rhythm.

The first movement enlightens the masses with the first theme and consoles the heart with its second but dies at the end. The scherzo gives us breathing space to live in. Then after a beautiful resonating comforting adagio and a forceful crushing finale in comes the coda synthesising what came before it into one home coming ending.

Anton Bruckner manages to do the unassailable with his 8th symphony, subliming music that enraptures everyone who dares listen.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

It's taken me a while to warm up to Bruckner, but I bought the same set last winter and I listened to the 8th this morning. It's one of my favorites even though I still don't know these Symphonies very well.


----------

